

JS Inheritance is awesome, and you're doing it wrong - bitsweet
https://coderwall.com/p/sd9lda

======
JacksonGariety
I feel like this abuses Object.create.

It should be used to ease constructors into being children of other
constructors, it shouldn't be used when you only have one constructor.

> "So make a constructor, lazy ass."
    
    
        var wizard = {
            hasMagic: true
        };
        function Wizard (name) { Object.create(wizard) }
    

That is madness, or maybe I misunderstand.

